# How long until Adoption order granted?



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Happy New Year to all on Adoption Planet - it's a great place to be this time of year!Our first and it was Magical! Hope 2014 is a good one for you all. I certainly learned a lot in 2013 and am now ready to embrace 2014!   


Our LO has been with is for 6 months and 2 weeks now. BM still has contact once a month (she sometimes comes and  someimes doesnt)  Through the post today we got provisional contact dates in for Jan/Feb/March. I say provisional as there are (more) court dates in Feb. Im really hoping the Adoption order goes through soon as it's always at the back of my mind. How long did you all have to wait?? It's a new year - new start - and I am now feeling the need to move on and KNOW he is ours...does that make sense?   


Another question for you. My friends have all put family photos of xmas/new year on ********. I haven't got any of LO on as I dont feel I can ... both my DH and I have changed our names to ensure anonymity so I know BM cannot access any of our info. What have the rest of you done about this??


I am truly exhausted after another whirl wind day with out LO ... tonight we were visiting a neighbour to wish Happy New Year and LO loudly announced ' I'll just go and have a wee check upstairs!!' For what I thought    He's never been up there before...I was mortified. My lovely neighbour laughed and said go ahead!!!     They sure do give you a laugh and keep you on your toes!!


Right I'd better get some sleep. Thanks Girls! 


Mummy Noodles xx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy New Year to you Mummy noodles.
I can't really answer your question. We have had our lo now 10 months and we had our first court hearing a week before Christmas and hopefully we will have the adoption order date either the end of Jan or begging of Feb, who knows in the world of adoption 

I am socked to see your lo still see's bm once a month, that must be so hard. Will he still see her after the adoption order?( you don't have to answer that)

So pleased you all had a lovely Christmas, ours was amazing also and that how Christmases should always be. Blooming fantastic.
I hope someone else to give you better advice, Take care.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya noodles. Glad Christmas was magical, it was for us too. Something that for many years we never drempt of happening. Regarding ** I can't answer based on experience because friends and family know not to take photos of lo (. I'm very, very cautious!) but I would def not allow them to be put on **. Funny enough some of us were having this discussion only yesterday on the other thread. I think it was called 'has this ever happened to you' or some thing like that.

We had our first hearing beginning of dec and final hearing is end of jan. bf was opposing but the judge has told him not o bother and that the ao will be granted in jan's hearing.  We are hoping that it goes to plan and are really looking forward to the phone call saying he's ours! 

Good luck xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi We applied for our adoption order in February it was granted end of August & our celebration hearing was October, I think ours was quite a long time to be honest hope your not waiting as long as us.

With regard ** i took myself completely off it when we were going through the process for our AS sibling as birth parents have commented how they will easily be able to trace children through ** & i think its so easy to find people I didn't want to take the risk. But feel its each to their own on whatever decision they make regards social networking xx


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,

We applied for our adoption order in November 2012, it officially went through on 30th January 2013 and we had our celebration hearing in March so a pretty quick turn around for us - they came home in July and we waited 14 weeks after placement to apply for it.

The Celebration hearing was wonderful but one of my best bits was getting their birth certificates through with their new surnames on.

None of these things really compare to the small daily bits that make you the true ummy though - every nappy change, squeeze, smile, interaction etc etc - that's what confirms you


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

There was another post and I had put our dates down, but see below, we had our application accepted Nov 11 13 and AO granted 2 Jan 14 (one hearing for that as BF pulled out of a challenge), it was really fast I think.  BB's SW thinks Celebration Hearing could be in about 3 weeks…   xxx


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! Haven't had time to write ... Phoned and had a chat with our SW and I am feeling lots better as he assures me things are moving fwd!   


Do you know I think I was just a bit blue and insecure at the new year as everything isn't finalised. I need to know he is mine. Hope that doesn't sound bad? You see it definitely no matter how much I ignore it - the adoption being granted sits at the back of my mind. I'm terrified something goes wrong. Its funny how insecurity rears it's head every now and again.   


I've had a great couple of days with LO and really I AM THE MUM!!   I love him soooooooo much (I could eat him lol) !! So I've decided for him and me I need to move on and try not to think about the adoption. IT WILL go through at some point. Thanks for making me feel more normal and letting me know about your experiences which show quite long time frames so I'm not the only one! Cheers as your words of encouragement always perk me up!  


Mummy Noodles (think I will always get a kick out of signing off as 'Mummy')


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Ooops...forgot to add ... ******** for me I've decided is a No No. Dh and I feel rather protective of LO and so Im not entering into sharing - only with close/real friends. 


MUMMY Noodles xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Aww congratulations mummy 

Glad you are feeling better about it all. I think you are in a difficult situation and if I was in your shoes I would feel the exact same. Ps I could eat my cherub too at times but not when he fancies having a nibble at me lol x


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Gertie!


----------

